

Which IDE do you use for C++ development on Windows? - Huzi94

Which IDE is the best for developing C++ programs on Windows?
======
cotsog
Visual Studio (2005, 2008 or 2010) without a doubt. Been using it for 10+
years. Give a try to the express edition (free):
<http://www.microsoft.com/express>.

------
chetane07
As mentioned below, Visual Studio is the way to go for serious C++ development
on Windows.

